# Need Help Drawing Drafting Table Plans



## jman014 (Oct 12, 2009)

As an aspiring architect I've always wanted a drafting table to make house plans of my own. I decided that it would be a fun project to make one in my woodworking class at school. The only problem is that I cannot find any good plans.

My teacher requires me to have detailed plans with dimensions and specific joints. If someone could help me create some plans that would not be too hard to make for a highschool woodworking student.

Any plans would be great!


----------



## woodworm (Jul 27, 2008)

Just key in "drafting table" and click search button on top of this page, you will be directed to projects posted by some very good LJs. Choose one that meets your taste and ask the owner of that project for detailed plan(s)., *OR* alternatively make modifications to the original design to suit your need and draw your own plan. IMHO.. thats way you learn something valuable for an aspiring architect as well as a woodworker.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Check this out….

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/5590#reply-84623


----------



## DTWoodknot (Sep 4, 2009)

jman check out the one i just finished. if you like it let me know i will send you the plans


----------



## WibblyPig (Jun 8, 2009)

A slab of wood on two sawhorses. That's all you need for a laptop running AutoCAD


----------



## GFYS (Nov 23, 2008)

*A slab of wood on two sawhorses. That's all you need for a laptop running AutoCAD  *

BWAHAHAHA!

Brad, a quarter says he saw it already.


----------



## jman014 (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks for all the help! They are great tables just not exactly what I'm looking for. I think though that a split top drafting table would be nice and will be looking into that.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Try finewoodworing.com


----------

